# Probleme mit Eumex-Modem !



## sondmaster (27. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe vorkurzem mein Eumex-Modem
neuinstliert, seitdem ist meine Internet
Zugang sehr langsam und ich warte dreimal
solange bis sich eine Seite aufgebaut hat.
Ich habe ISDN und benutzte Windows 98 SL.
Hat jemand einen Tip, wie ich das Problem
beseitigen kann.

Im vorraus vielen Dank !
Grüsse
sondmaster


----------



## Der Hans (24. November 2003)

Hallo,
welche Eumex  Anlage  hast Du?
Und welchen Internet Provider?

Bei AOL sind meisten besondere Einstellungen notwendig.!
Die Hotline der Telekom ist eigentlich recht gut und hat mir auch geholfen!
Wenn gar nichts mehr hilft würde ich die Anlage austauschen lassen, sofern noch Garantie drauf ist. Auch das geht Problemlos über die Hotline.
Leider ist die 0180 Telefonnummer nicht ganz billig. Aber Stundenlanges herumprobieren kostet auch wertvolle Zeit.


Hast die die aktuelle Firmware?
Diese kann ggf. heruntergeladen werden!

Gruß

Hans


----------

